# Pictures of all the goats.



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

No critiquing on the confo shots...they didn't turn out like I thought they would....gah!
Decided to take photos of the goats today.

Snickers









Mike









Nica









Carmella









Carmello, the buck, looks to be about 4.5months along. LMAO









Zepher-Purebred Nubian

















Milo-Purebred Nubian-His front end is on a frozen piece of snow&#8230;makes him look awkward&#8230;doesn't matter, wasn't using this photo for anything&#8230;lol

















Georgia (Left) Delilah (Right)- Purebred Nubians









Hannah- Purebred Nubian


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh, they are all so cute - I LOVE ears!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Hannah's ears, if I ever get a nubian I will be extremely picky about their ears!

Now your nubian buck is really handsome.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I love Hannah's ears, if I ever get a nubian I will be extremely picky about their ears!

Now your nubian buck is really handsome.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Which Nubian buck do you think is handsome?


Thanks I love the Nubian ears. :thumb:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

All so VERY cute!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

You sure do have some very cute goats! :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

ROFL!!! Your buck looks like mine! They're all butter balls and all look as pregnant as my does!


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

They are all adorable Hannah is so pretty! What a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice goats...... you have there.....


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------

